# Deda Tre Giro D'Italia -VS- Deda Tre RS Corsa Open Clincher Road Tire



## VideoShot (Dec 18, 2004)

I have read that in tests the Deda Tre Giro D'Italia road tire will gain your some speed 1 to 2 MPH, I found they are not readilly available, anyone know where to get these for a GOOD PRICE? 
There is another tire, the Deda Tre RS Corsa Open Clincher Road Tire has anyone used this tire & is it comparable to the Giro D'Italia?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*First things first*



VideoShot said:


> I have read that in tests the Deda Tre Giro D'Italia road tire will gain your some speed 1 to 2 MPH


If your main driver is to get these tires because of this speed increase, then you can relax because this is simply not true. If you could get a 0.2 mph increase, that would be huge. 2 mph is simply BS. In the words of the guard at the gate to the Emeral City "Not now, not never!"


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

To actually answer your question, the RS Open Corsas are great tires. The are extremely supple, roll very well and corner like you are on rails. They aren't 'faster' than Vittorias or Veloflexes, but they seem to ride a bit better. I got about 2200 miles out of my last pair and that included rotations every 500 miles.

The weird thing about them is the fact that they don't square off like so many other tires. The profile seemed to stay very round, but the tread got THIN in the middle towards the end. I finally cut one and had to limp home with a $1 bill as a boot.

That being said, they are $$$$ and not much different than Vitt Open Corsa CX tires. You can get the Vitts from PBK for $35 shipped....


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I've heard it said that the Deda tires are made by Challenge. There are certainly similarities in the construction and specifications. Chalenge tires are made in Thailand (as are Vittorias, FWIW); can anyone with Dedas see where they are made? BTW, I'm running Chalenge Elites and am quite happy with them.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*Italy*

Deda Tre RS Corsa: molded into the rubber at the edge of the tread is "Made in Italy."


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

DMoore said:


> Deda Tre RS Corsa: molded into the rubber at the edge of the tread is "Made in Italy."


Since Deda probably hasn't set up their own tire factory, I wonder who makes those? Veloflex? Does Gommitalia actually make their tires in Italy?


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*Gommitalia = Veloflex*

At least, I sure think so. I have tires from both, and the Gommitalia Targa and Veloflex Pave seem virtually identical. The Gommi is advertised as 10 gr. heavier and, if that's true, I think it's just a tiny bit more rubber in the tread. At least in my experience, I don't seem to flat as much with the Targa's as with the Velo's. 

I'm not aware of any other (bike) tire companies still manufacturing in Italy, and the Deda Tre's I have also seem quite similar to the Veloflex. If I had to guess, I'd say all three brands are made by the same folks.


----------

